#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-18
<Novato10> Hola a todos
<Novato10> alguien podria ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-20
<bkerensa> =o
<JoseGutierrez_> parce mireme si aparezco en #ubuntu-meeting ya hace rato me conecte pero no se si aparezco
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-21
<DiegoAKino_> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-10-23
<chamiso> bnas
<Paganini> aa
<Paganini> hola chami XD
<Paganini> xD
<Paganini> a ver
<chamiso> hola edwin
<chamiso> XD
<chamiso> :D
<chamiso> jojo
<chamiso> <<
<Paganini> xd
<thomas___> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-17
<Bart____> Buenas buenas
<BartOC3> buenas buenas..
<ofprieto_> hoola BartOC3 buenas noches
<ofprieto_> dios estoy llegando hasta ahora
<ofprieto_> jejej
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches
<Bartoc3> Buenas noches...
<andresmujica-web> buenas noches
<julianarmando> Buenas noches!
<andresmujica-web> hola Bartoc3 CesarGomez Diyis Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando ofprieto JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Hola Bartoc3 CesarGomez Diyis Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando ofprieto JHOSMAN andresmujica-web
<Diyis> buenas buenas!
<Bartoc3> Hola andresmujica-web
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web xfa adicionar en los puntos de la agenda
<CesarGomez> Saludos: Bartoc3 Diyis Fernando_Giraldo julianarmando ofprieto JHOSMAN andresmujica-web
<andresmujica-web> denme 5 min y armo agenda pls
 * JHOSMAN modulo de descarga Ubuntu Quantal 12.10
<Bartoc3> perfecto...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<andresmujica-web> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/493/detail/
<andresmujica-web> ok, esa es la agenda propuesta
<andresmujica-web> Entonces revisemos el primer punto
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO  ahí no debe ir lo q estaba hablando del server de la UNAL?
<andresmujica-web> ya lo pongo en varios
<andresmujica-web> listo
<andresmujica-web>  Super rapida revision de TODO
<andresmujica-web> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Bartoc3> ok
<andresmujica-web> lo de los informes sigue pendiente... lo de la uniminuto no mandaron nada
<andresmujica-web> lo del video sigue pendiente...
<JHOSMAN> @LuisCano no quiere hacer nada y así quiere ser UbuntuMember!
<andresmujica-web> ni modos.
<andresmujica-web> bueno creo que falta es actualizar lo que esta hecho ... pero de resto nada anormal.
<andresmujica-web> listo vamos al siguiente punto
<andresmujica-web>  Eventos Ubuntu
<andresmujica-web> Fiesta de Lanzamiento
<andresmujica-web> no esta linaporras :/
<JHOSMAN> @LinaPorras
<andresmujica-web> en otras ciudades han planteado algo para fiesta de lanzamiento????
<Bartoc3> en Cartagena hasta ahorra negativo...
<JHOSMAN> Ella me dijo por interno q iba a hablar con andresmujica-web para que cuadraran algo no sé q
<Bartoc3> pero confirmo hasta mañana si se llega algun acuerdo con la gente en cartagena y barranquilla...
<andresmujica-web> vale, np...
<andresmujica-web> super
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: ud sabe algo de lo de este sabado???  lo unico que se es k me toca leer de uefi para hablar sobre eso
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web con respecto al sabado
<andresmujica-web> y se me ocurria que como meneses esta en bogota  pues que dicte una charla.
<andresmujica-web> pero lina esta missing
<andresmujica-web> entonces
<JHOSMAN> hay reunión con la gente de la alcaldía (NO PUEDO IR)
<JHOSMAN> Meness q se haga una charla y q no sea chichipato jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> en Medallo tenemos las jornadas
<andresmujica-web> hmm
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO va a hacer otra charla de esritorios
<JHOSMAN> y yo de Ubuntu 12.10 QUantal
<Fernando_Giraldo> tampoco cuadramos nada de eso
<andresmujica-web> esperemos k llegue linaporras a ver si sabemos algo mas al respecto
<DGUERRERO> si, yo la tengo lista desde hace rato
<JHOSMAN> eso es lo q se andresmujica-web
<Bartoc3> Pregunta en eventos tambien esta la jsl2012  http://jslcolombia.info/ ?
<JHOSMAN> Bartoc3 hasta donde se no se ha enviado a la lista (en lo q he leido y recuerdo)
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: bueno, igual con lo de las jornadas hay bastante trabajo
<andresmujica-web> pues Bartoc3  ya que lo mencionas, eso no lo he visto pero si vi uno que iban a hacer en villavo.. muy similar
 * JHOSMAN aviso parroquial: Acabamos de subir 20 Seguidores en Facebook solo por que falta un día para Ubuntu Quantal jeje 
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica-web, pero bastante
<Diyis> Jajajjaa
<Fernando_Giraldo> afortunadamente hay buena gente colaborando
<Diyis> ya por aca anda preguntando si se hara una en cartagena
<andresmujica-web> bueno.. entonces por lo pronto de Fiesta de Lanzamiento solo bogota, pero a la espera de lo que nos cuente LinaPorras
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN,  las JSL van a ser en Tunja
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya por ahi llego la información
<Bartoc3> las jsl2012 este año seran en duitama-boyaca... no se si se manda por la lista de correo para ver quien tiene pensado asistir.. y poder armar  stand?
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo:  Bartoc3  pero lo de Jornadas SL es lo mismo???
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web no se puede que alguien valla a la reunión en la alcaldía Antonio Nariño para ultimar detalles? el me está diciendo eso pero =S no puedo yo
<andresmujica-web> PEREN UN SEC.. NO NOS DESORGANICEMOS.. perdon las mayusculas
<Bartoc3> ok
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN:  la verdad yo no puedo, ud sabe mi agenda... yo llamo a Linaporras temprano mañana a ver que dice porque si ella no puede ahi si ni idea..... graves...
<JHOSMAN> Le dirá q no
<JHOSMAN> de aquí está DGUERRERO y yo y ud
<JHOSMAN> en Bogotá verdad?
<andresmujica-web> ahhh
<JHOSMAN> ahh ofprieto!
<andresmujica-web> pues ahi si graves...
<JHOSMAN> algúno de ustedes puede ir a la alcaldía?
<andresmujica-web> y que hay que hacer JHOSMAN  ???
<Bartoc3> pregunta porque no se envia un correo por la lista para ver si algun miembro de u-co puede ir ?
<JHOSMAN> ir a hablar con ellos para ultimar detalles, me dijeron que nos van a regalar por ejemplo CD's, iban a llevar prensa, ver lo de la publicidad impresa y nos e q cotras cosas...
<andresmujica-web> miercoles.. lo malo es k eso suena a Lina ....   porque pues el que vaya no va a tener ni idea de que estan hablando...
<andresmujica-web> :/
<JHOSMAN> exacto
<andresmujica-web> TAREA1:  Llamar a Lina Porras para averiguar reunion de la alcaldia o enviar correo para que alguien vaya en representacion de UCO  lo suficientemente documentado.  RESP: AMZ
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto ud q tiene q hacer?
<Bartoc3> ok
<andresmujica-web> bueno sigamos... ofprieto  JHOSMAN DGUERRERO ahora revisamos por el otro canal....
<andresmujica-web> bueno
<JHOSMAN> ok
<andresmujica-web> de las Jornadas de SL en Medellín
<DGUERRERO> ok
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: nos contabas que te han colaborado???
<Fernando_Giraldo> si bastante
<Fernando_Giraldo> aqui tenemos un buen grupo
<Fernando_Giraldo> y ya se va uniendo mas gente
<Fernando_Giraldo> la idea es poder hacer comunidad ubuntu aca
<Fernando_Giraldo> porque varios de los que colaboran son debianitas
<andresmujica-web> hehehe... super!!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya estaba acá ultimando detalles
<Fernando_Giraldo> mas tarde envío el correo de la programación
<Fernando_Giraldo> revisamos mis tareas...
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: ya tengo fecha tentativa para estar en medellin, del 10 al 12 de nov. entonces si de casualidad necesita ayuda un dia de esos me cuenta y le hacemos
<Fernando_Giraldo> que bien andresmujica-web
<Bartoc3> perfecto me gusta lo que estan haciendo en medellein seria bueno adoptar esas ideas para las ciudades donde esten miembros de u-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo creo que para esa fecha tenemos algo
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo le confirmo por el interno
<andresmujica-web> vale
<Fernando_Giraldo> de mis tareas, la unica que no pude cumplir fue Hacer que se inscriban en el proyecto de soporte a los administradores de la lista
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo le envie correo a Sergio Meneses
<andresmujica-web> TAREA2: Enviar programacion de las jornadas RESP: Fernando_Giraldo
<andresmujica-web> a mi se me paso enviar ese correo :(
<andresmujica-web> la verdad pense que sergio iba a conectarse hoy, el esta en bogota...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ahi ya estamos Julian Bohorquez y yo https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co-soporte-team
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero aun no nos aceptan
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: yo tengo mi tarea activa todavia, entonces le envio el recorderis a ver que pasa y mañana le marco ...
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, falta por inscribirse
<andresmujica-web> es falta de tiempo.
<Fernando_Giraldo> si me imagino
<andresmujica-web> bueno sigamos
<JoseGutierrez> Cierto tengo que mandar la solicitud al proyecto de soporte
<andresmujica-web> Bartoc3: lo de Tunja tienes mas información al respecto???
<Bartoc3> web oficial: http://jslcolombia.info/ seran los dias viernes 10 y sabado 11 de noviembre en duitama-boyaca
<andresmujica-web> porque se me ocurre que johanna ruiz de sogamoso pueda llegar a vincularse, ella esta cerquita si mal no estoy
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web vea lo q le digo de la alcaldia http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151191903064144&set=o.24428334930&type=1
<Bartoc3> Para postular una ponencia se debe llenar la siguiente plantilla  y enviarla por correo electrónico a correo electrónico a la dirección f44n@softwarelibreboyaca.org.
<andresmujica-web> Bartoc3: te propongo que envies el correo diciendo que te enteraste del evento e invitando a la comunidad a participar
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web en las charlas de este sábado está incluido lo de UEFI????
<Bartoc3> perfecto andres yo envio el correo
<andresmujica-web> TAREA3: Enviar correo de las JSLCOLOMBIA a la lista invitando a la comunidad.  RESP Bartoc3
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: centremonos en el tema.. si sr, yo daría esa charla de uefi.
<andresmujica-web> ok..
<andresmujica-web> sigamos
<andresmujica-web> Evento autonoma
<andresmujica-web> alguien sabe si de la autonoma ya publicaron agenda???
 * JHOSMAN si sé q iba antes la pregunta pero se me olvidó 
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web con respecto a la agenda de la autonoma están en eso en mi caso ya me asisgaron las dos actividades q tengo
<andresmujica-web> ok.. entonces esperar.
<andresmujica-web> bueno listo eventos.
<andresmujica-web> algun otro evento pendiente??
<Bartoc3> bueno tambien en diciembre hay Barcamp security verision 3.0 1 dic
<Bartoc3> no se si la comunidad se vincula a eso
<Bartoc3> se realizaran en varias ciudades en colombia
<andresmujica-web> ok, tengamoslo presente para la prox reunión.. yo creo que si, desde que haya gente interesada y el tema sea de interes se vinculan....  sería ir enviando la invitaicón a la lista para que se vaya formando el hilo
<Bartoc3> perfecto me encargo de enviar la informacion por la lista...
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque creo que ese barcamp tiene otro enfoque
<andresmujica-web> TAREA 4: Enviar informacion de barcamp security a lista uco . RESP Bartoc3
<andresmujica-web>        Lanzamiento elecciones Concilio - Andres Mujica @ Wed, 17 Oct. 2012 02:39 UTC
<andresmujica-web> hehehe
<andresmujica-web> a lo que vinimos
<andresmujica-web> :)
<andresmujica-web> bueno como creo que ya todos leyeron el correo sobre la elección del concilio
<andresmujica-web> ya vamos tarde para renovar el mismo.
<andresmujica-web> desde agosto que se hizo la renovación del team, la idea es que entre un nuevo concilio
<andresmujica-web> entonces la primer pregunta es si todos leyeron el correo que se envio al respecto???
<DGUERRERO> si señor
<Bartoc3> si señor
<JHOSMAN> (y)
<andresmujica-web> creo que todos aceptaron la nominación que hizo el concilio , pero me parece que Fernando_Giraldo no respondio al respecto ?? (de pronto no vi el correo)
<Fernando_Giraldo> si vi
<Fernando_Giraldo> se me olvido responder
 * andresmujica-web sin señor por favor.. heheeh estamos entre cuates
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya mismo respondo
<Fernando_Giraldo> acepto obvio
<andresmujica-web> listo super!!!
<andresmujica-web> ok, según eso tenemos los siguientes nominados:
<andresmujica-web> dejenme busco el correo
<Bartoc3> Fernand_giraldo: se durmio..
<andresmujica-web> linaporras
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo:
<andresmujica-web> Bartoc3:
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN:
<andresmujica-web> julianarmando:
<andresmujica-web> no se si de los presentes alguien quiera lanzarse al concilio???
<JoseGutierrez> una pregunta....
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez: dale
<JoseGutierrez> cuando es el proceso se votacion para el nuevo concilio?????..... y los miembros de la comunidad pueden votar por mas de una pesona en la lista??????
<JHOSMAN> Creo que solo pueden votar los activos en Launchpad
<JHOSMAN> y solo vota por uno
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez:  pues la idea es que hoy a mas tardar mañana se ponga la encuesta en launchpad
<JHOSMAN> voto popular (elecciones)
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno pero hasta ahi solo vamos 5 y el concilio es de 5 jeje
<andresmujica-web> la verdad no estoy seguro si deja votar mas de una vez...
<andresmujica-web> creo que deja una vez y si se quiere se puede cambiar el voto...
<andresmujica-web> la verdad no se si es configurable...
<andresmujica-web> hehe
<JoseGutierrez> ok
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo:  lo que pasa es que CesarGomez  y JoseGutierrez  siguen en el concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> ah listo
<andresmujica-web> es decir que en principio solo hay 3 puestos a reemplazar en el concilio
<Fernando_Giraldo> vamos a elegir 3 miembros entonces
<Fernando_Giraldo> epa
<andresmujica-web> que serían los de sergio, el de daniel y el mio
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica-web, y usted porque no sigue por lo menos 6 meses?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web se va?
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: yo los seguire acompañando pero no como parte del concilio, la idea es que yo tengo que entregar el "contacto oficial" pero la idea es que eso sea mas adelante ,, max 6 meses
<andresmujica-web> no no es que me vaya JHOSMAN  lo que pasa es que la comunidad misma debe seguir
 * JHOSMAN =/
<JHOSMAN> -1
<andresmujica-web> hehehe
<Fernando_Giraldo> -1
<andresmujica-web> gracias por la confianza.. pero bueno por lo pronto el tema es el concilio
<JHOSMAN> :P
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez: CesarGomez  como la ven?  lanzamos entonces la votación con los 5 candidatos propuestos?
<JoseGutierrez> +1
<andresmujica-web> +1
<andresmujica-web> ping CesarGomez
<CesarGomez> +1
<andresmujica-web> heheh
<andresmujica-web> listo
<CesarGomez> esque ando un poquito envolatado diseñando el escudo de la universidad :$
 * CesarGomez tenganme pasiencia :D
<JoseGutierrez> pregunta....
<andresmujica-web> entonces oficialmente por votación de los miembros actuales del concilio queda aprobada realizar la elección de los nuevos miembros del concilio con los 5 candidatos propuestos.
<andresmujica-web> hehe fresco CesarGomez
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez: dame un sec antes de la pregunta
<andresmujica-web> una acotación
<andresmujica-web> como hay 3 espacios disponibles
<andresmujica-web> las 2 personas que no queden elegidas inicialmente, estarían llamados a reemplazar más adelante a CesarGomez  o JoseGutierrez  en el momento en que ellos se retiren o a alguno de los otros miembros del concilio que se deba retirar.  Es decir, contamos con todos ustedes, o mejor dicho la comunidad cuenta con todos ustedes
<Fernando_Giraldo> de una
<andresmujica-web> les parece bien?
<andresmujica-web> vale!
<Bartoc3> perfect
<JoseGutierrez> claro asi es somos comunidad
<JoseGutierrez> :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> julianarmando, ping
<julianarmando> listo :D
<andresmujica-web> vale
<andresmujica-web> super!
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez: que ibas a decir?
<JoseGutierrez> como hago para saber de los miembros de la comunidad quienes son de la ciudad de cali???.... para jalarle las orejas no mentiras para saber si es posible contactarse con ellos
<JHOSMAN> xD
<andresmujica-web> JoseGutierrez: pues la verdad no se... en la lista a veces aparecen...
<JHOSMAN> josegutierrez yo estaba pensando en eso esta semana
<Fernando_Giraldo> toca que pregunte
<JHOSMAN> sabe que se me ocurrió
<andresmujica-web> hmm
<JHOSMAN> hacer un form y que cada uno lo llene
<Fernando_Giraldo> hagamos una encuesta
<JHOSMAN> con su perfil de LP y ciudad
<Bartoc3> JoseGutierrez yo conosco gente  de cali que no son de la comunidad no se si te doy los datos y le dices ellos estan
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: de pronto lanzar campaña por redes sociales
<Bartoc3> interesados en realizar eventos...
<ofprieto> buenas noches
<andresmujica-web> se buscan caleños ubunteros
 * JHOSMAN llegó ofprieto por fín 
<Bartoc3> Bueno ahi puedo ayudar con la comunidad de OC3gamers que es de cali..!!
<JoseGutierrez> clasificado porque la gente aca es muy rehacia con estos temas y muy poco ayuda y mas gente que no tiene idea de este cuento
<andresmujica-web> bueno.. pero esperen que nos desviamos
<JoseGutierrez> Bartc3 de una me pasas el dato al correo
<Bartoc3> JoseGutierrez por interno hablamos y te ṕaso los datos...
<andresmujica-web> del tema de la elección del concilio lo que resta por hacer es lanzar la elección y publicitarla para que participen
<Fernando_Giraldo> hablemos de ese tema en #ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> digo del tema de hacer comunidad en ciudades
<andresmujica-web> TAREA5: Lanzar encuesta en launchpad para elección de nuevos miembros del concilio RESP: andresmujica-web
<ofprieto> que pena es que andab a con problemas :( en lacasa
<andresmujica-web> ok
<andresmujica-web> entonces
<andresmujica-web> respecto a la elección del concilio algun otro item, punto, algo que falte o tengamos que discutir???
<Bartoc3> que tiempo van a estar abiertas las votaciones ?
<andresmujica-web> ahh buen apregunta Bartoc3
<andresmujica-web> la idea es que sean 15 dias
<andresmujica-web> para la prox reunion del concilio ya tener resultados
<MHV> Las reglas las van a difundir por las redes?
<Fernando_Giraldo> uy
<Fernando_Giraldo> muy rapido
<Fernando_Giraldo> no hay tiempo de hacer campaña
<andresmujica-web> MHV: las reglas estan en el correo del 8 de octubre
<Fernando_Giraldo> XD
<andresmujica-web> Fernando_Giraldo: hahaha!!!!
<andresmujica-web> igual
<andresmujica-web> por la experiencia de votaciones en launchpad
<andresmujica-web> creo que para el logo eso toco hacerla como 2 veces o 3 veces porque siempre quedaba empatado..
<andresmujica-web> igual si uds consideran podemos darle mas tiempo
<JHOSMAN> EpicWin :P
<andresmujica-web> la verdad llevamos discutiendo esto un monton entonces una semana mas una semana menos no importa
<andresmujica-web> igual frente a lo que dice MHV  creo que si es prudente publicar en la pagina web como el resumen o incluso el correo con el llamado a votaciones
<andresmujica-web> como para que la información este mas accesible
<andresmujica-web> cierto???
<Bartoc3> de acuerdo...!
<MHV> me someto a las reglas..
<JoseGutierrez> si es mejor
<Fernando_Giraldo> si es mejor
<Bartoc3> si concuerdo con andresmujica-web 15 dias esta bien...
<andresmujica-web> TAREA6: Publicar correo con reglas de votación para el nuevo concilio en la web RESP: JHOSMAN
<andresmujica-web> pero entonces lo dejamos 15 dias o le damos mas tiempo a la elección???
<MHV> voto por 15 días
<Fernando_Giraldo> 15 dias
<Bartoc3> 15 dias..
<DGUERRERO> 15 dias es suficiente
<andresmujica-web> listo
<andresmujica-web> dejemos entonces en los 15 dias...
<andresmujica-web> ok.
<andresmujica-web> entonces con eso cerramos el tema de launchpad, para recorderis quedan dos tareas de ese tema, habilitar la votacion por launchpad y publicar en el website la info
<andresmujica-web> siguiente tema
<andresmujica-web> VARIOS
<andresmujica-web> - descargas ubuntu-co
<andresmujica-web> - server UNAL
<JHOSMAN> Bueno sigo yo
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: lo de descargas UBUNTU-CO como es?
<JHOSMAN> Quiero saber como lo ven?
<andresmujica-web> super!
<Bartoc3> como asi ?
<andresmujica-web> se ve muy bacano!!!
<Bartoc3> o link donde se habla de esa parte...
<andresmujica-web> ponga el link
<JHOSMAN> http://ubuntu-co.com/descarga andresmujica-web bartoc3 CesarGomez DGUERRERO Diyis Fernando_Giraldo JoseGutierrez julianarmando kuadrosx MHV ofprieto que oponan?
<JHOSMAN> PD: Los errores de codificación los arreglo mañana! :P
<JHOSMAN> opinan**
<MHV> Tengo lios con telmex pero voy a ver...
<DGUERRERO> pere miro desde la torre, los DNS de claro nada de nada....
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, que bien
<JHOSMAN> Me acabo de dar cuenta q falta la barra lateral (bajen con la flechita del teclado)
<Bartoc3> super...!!
<JoseGutierrez> ta bn JHOSMAN
<andresmujica-web> hmm yo pensaba que el dibujo del quetzal iba a quedar como portada de la pagina de ubuntu-co y de facebool
<JHOSMAN> mmmm
<JHOSMAN> pues ustedes dirna
<andresmujica-web> iguaigual esta super!
<JHOSMAN> ahh tengo otro poster q estoy haciendo
<JHOSMAN> aun no lo termino
<JHOSMAN> la cosa es q le dan click les debe salir esto http://ubuntu-co.com/down/
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN:  pero se puede poner en la portada ???
<MHV> Esta buena, felicitaciones Jhosman
<IngForigua> Buenooooooooooooooooooooooosssssssssssss diassssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<JHOSMAN> en cual portada?
<IngForigua> ups
<andresmujica-web> don IngForigua !!!!
<IngForigua> muchachos
<JHOSMAN> en facebook?
<Bartoc3> llego...
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: reemplazando esto http://ubuntu-co.com/sites/default/files/banner/Header%20UCO.png
<IngForigua> http://www.glua.co/2012/conferencias#virtualizacion
<JHOSMAN> ahhh si claro!
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> se coloca un adicional!
<ofprieto> hola IngForigua
<IngForigua> http://www.glua.co/2012/conferencias#ubuntu
<julianarmando> Seria cool que el contador contara las descargas, no las veces que se abre la pagina, cada vez que doy F5 se suma en uno ese reloj
<andresmujica-web> upps ya quede embarcado
<Fernando_Giraldo> ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<JHOSMAN> julianarmando no vi otra manera de hacerlo, pero se supone que cada vez que ingrsa es por q lo va a bajar.. :P
<JHOSMAN> si saben una manera de hacerlo genial!
<andresmujica-web> +1 a lo que dice julianarmando .. de hecho pense que eso era el contador!!
<JHOSMAN> por q no me dí mañasn :P
<JHOSMAN> es puro Htmljeje
<JHOSMAN> pues como digo andresmujica-web cada vez q entra es una descarga
<JHOSMAN> se supone q entra a descargar
<JHOSMAN> a que mas va a entrar?
<Fernando_Giraldo> parz ponga el contador en un evento click
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11195712/how-to-have-a-download-counter-attached-to-my-html-download-button
<Fernando_Giraldo> sobre el boton de descarga
<BrayanBautista> Saludos Compañeros
<Fernando_Giraldo> que cuente ahi
<Fernando_Giraldo> ey yo necesitaba a BrayanBautista , buenas noches
<JHOSMAN> ok voy a estudiar mañana el evento del click de descarga
<Fernando_Giraldo> evento click sobre el boton
<Fernando_Giraldo> de descarga
<Fernando_Giraldo> o el link que envió andresmujica-web
<andresmujica-web> bueno
<andresmujica-web> el otro tema es Server UNAL
<andresmujica-web> como era eso?
<andresmujica-web> y a ver si cerramos porque nos cogio la noche
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO era el q esaba con eso
<andresmujica-web> 20 minutos pasados de la reunión...
<IngForigua> (server de la unal esta bn el lio es que co.ubuntu.co apunta a brasil)
<DGUERRERO> Esta mañana estuve hablando con un compañero de la UN que quere mover otra vez los repositorios que estan en la UN
<IngForigua> hagan una traza
<DGUERRERO> lo que pasa es que esos repositorios casi no los actualizan (como pueden ver en el launchpad)
<IngForigua> muchachos tengo el correo de los admis
 * andresmujica-web JHOSMAN: http://www.datatrendsoftware.com/countdown_lite.html
<IngForigua> esa lista solo sirve pa pedir soporte de esa monda
<IngForigua> jajaja
<DGUERRERO> la idea de mi compañero era crear otro server de repositorios
<IngForigua> DGUERRERO: serio!!!
<IngForigua> en donde?
<BrayanBautista> Muchachos Que pena puedo tomar un momento la palabra
<andresmujica-web> BrayanBautista: danos 5 sec que DGUERRERO  termine de contarnos y ahi te avisamos
<DGUERRERO> pero a la final se contacto con el admin de los repositorios y parace que lo van a nombrar miembro para que esté pendiente de los repositorios
<andresmujica-web> DGUERRERO: super!!
<Fernando_Giraldo> DGUERRERO, que bien!!
<DGUERRERO> ahi lo estuve animando para que se hiciera miembro ofical, queda esperar que pasa, me imagino que nos estará contactando para que le ayudemos con los repositorios
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: porque no se crea el ticket para que co.ubuntu.com apunte a matematicas en vez de a brazil ??? eso se hace por el rt, por donde hizo que apuntara ubuntu-co.org a la pagina
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web
<JHOSMAN> el server de la UNAL baja a 100mbs
<andresmujica-web> DGUERRERO: eso me parece excelente! asi queda mas facil de manejar
<JHOSMAN> el de brazil a 10GB/s
<JHOSMAN> ese es el lio
<andresmujica-web> ahhh JHOSMAN  entendido
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: no hay mas que deicr...
<andresmujica-web> hehehe
<andresmujica-web> :(
 * IngForigua pide la palabra
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.unal.edu.co-archive
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.edatel.net.co-archive
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, maneje
<andresmujica-web> IngForigua: espera que BrayanBautista iba a decirnos algo
<andresmujica-web> DGUERRERO: ya terminaste?
<DGUERRERO> si señor
<andresmujica-web> listo
<andresmujica-web> BrayanBautista: dale
<JHOSMAN> el link de brazil se me perdió :P
<BrayanBautista> listo gracias por darme la voz, bueno muchachos como mas de uno sabe soy menor de edad y ps no se a asignado el lugar de baile (farra) para el sabado el dia de la fiesta y ps es para decirles que les recomiendo que en un bar no jeje ya que no es permitido para menores de edad ,gracias
<andresmujica-web> hahah
<andresmujica-web> pense que iba a recomendarnos un sitio!!!
<IngForigua> chikiteca hahahahahahaha
<andresmujica-web> eso chikiteka!!!
<JHOSMAN> este es nuestro mirror actual
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-archive
<BrayanBautista> jeje p de sitios tambien tengo una biblioteca de sitios buenisimos
<andresmujica-web> BrayanBautista: pues poseemos problemas porque la patrollcita no vino hoy y estamos perdidos con las confirmaciones de ultimo minuto
<IngForigua> patrollcita jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> patroncita jajaj
<andresmujica-web> bueno
<andresmujica-web> IngForigua: dale
 * IngForigua rie a carcagadas
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web necesita otro link?
<IngForigua> Bueno
<andresmujica-web> JHOSMAN: nop
<IngForigua> muchachos
<IngForigua> 23 cosas
<Diyis> Sorry bajon de luz
<IngForigua> 3 cosas
<IngForigua> 1. El mirror de ufbr
<IngForigua> ateiende a todo latinoamerica
<IngForigua> y es miror de sourceforge
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br-archive
<JHOSMAN> ese
<IngForigua> si uds hacen traza de co uy ar apunta a ese
<Fernando_Giraldo> *
<IngForigua> ese es lento y no tiene solucion
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> 2
<IngForigua> eld e la unal
<IngForigua> lo administra esta gente
<IngForigua> http://groups.google.com/group/soliun?hl=es
<JHOSMAN> Forigua pero el lento no es el de la UNAL?
<MHV> !
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: la carga tan hp que tiene el de brasil lo hace lento
<IngForigua> toca es que sergio
<IngForigua> coja los locoteams latinoamericanos y haga un reporte de eso
<IngForigua> ese server de brasil atiende todo america latina
<JHOSMAN> yo se q el de brazil es de los mas rapidos 10GB de bajada pero no se a que paises atiende
<JHOSMAN> en Colombia hay otro
<JHOSMAN> q baja a 1GB/s
<IngForigua> si pero tiene severa carga
<IngForigua> yo jamas uso co
<andresmujica-web> DGUERRERO: mire este hilo https://groups.google.com/forum/?hl=es&fromgroups=#!topic/soliun/z7n7mqTReVQ
<IngForigua> les decia
<JHOSMAN> tampoco yo
<IngForigua> el mirror de la unal
<IngForigua> lo administra este grupo
<IngForigua> http://groups.google.com/group/soliun?hl=es.
<IngForigua> el man que lo administra se llama Ernesto Parra
<IngForigua> es un  profe de alla
<andresmujica-web> DGUERRERO: ernesto parra es tu amigo???
<IngForigua> no se di DGUERRERO quiera ir hablar con el?
 * IngForigua se sigue riendo patrollcita
<DGUERRERO> hehe no, ese es un profesor (de los buenagente)
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> julianarmando, JoseGutierrez CesarGomez  cuando hablamos de la moderación de la lista?
<Fernando_Giraldo> vamos a ubuntu-co
<JoseGutierrez> cierto otro tema importante
<Fernando_Giraldo> propongo hangout el domingo en la noche, tipo 7 pm
<CesarGomez> Fernando_Giraldo: abria que mirar cuando todos tenemos el tiempo para dedicarle a eso
<CesarGomez> por mi esta bien
<andresmujica-web> bueno
<andresmujica-web> cerremos esto por fa
<andresmujica-web> que cogio la noche
<andresmujica-web> entonces
<andresmujica-web> TAREA7: Reviusar el tema del repo de la unal, gestionar que el admin ingrese a UCO. RESP DGUERRERO
<DGUERRERO> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<andresmujica-web> TAREA8:  Reunirse para definir la moderacion de la lista el domingo 7pm por hangout RESP Fernando_Giraldo CesarGomez JoseGutierrez
<andresmujica-web> listo señores
<Fernando_Giraldo> julianarmando,
<IngForigua> me invitan
<andresmujica-web> creo que con eso damos por finalizada la reunión
<Fernando_Giraldo> andresmujica-web, otro responsable julianarmando
<andresmujica-web> TAREA8:  Reunirse para definir la moderacion de la lista el domingo 7pm por hangout RESP Fernando_Giraldo CesarGomez JoseGutierrez  julianarmando IngForigua
<Fernando_Giraldo> eso
<Fernando_Giraldo> listo
<Fernando_Giraldo> asi quedamos
<andresmujica-web> listo
<MHV> bye
<Fernando_Giraldo> forigua creo que tamién quiere volver al concilio
<CesarGomez> Fernando_Giraldo: envie el correo a la lista informando del hangout
<Fernando_Giraldo> XD
<julianarmando> Listo,
<CesarGomez> uy Don IngForigua
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua ahí le hablan!
<IngForigua> Que si
<IngForigua> jajaja
<CesarGomez> eso yo propongo a Forigua
<IngForigua> Que si quiero volver .... sarcasmo al infinito
<Fernando_Giraldo> se imaginan esa trolliadera entre JHOSMAN y IngForigua
<IngForigua> regresara su ... jajajajaja
<CesarGomez> todos sabemos que si lo quiere don Forigua (A)
 * JHOSMAN si claro! jaja
<CesarGomez> el se muere de ganas xD!
<CesarGomez> sera que lo dejamos o que ruegue otro pokito (A)
 * JHOSMAN ME ACABO DE DAR CUENTA que por andar aquí me perdí The Walking Dead ='( 
<ofprieto> andresmujica-web:  esa reunion es solo para consejos?
<CesarGomez> walking dead ? que es eso :O?
<DGUERRERO> JHOSMAN no lo ha visto???? a spoilear se dijo!
<CesarGomez> ofprieto: no, es para cualquier persona interesada en asistir :)
<CesarGomez> y enterarse de lo que pasa en la comunidad :P
<ofprieto> bien bien me gusta mas un hangout :D
<CesarGomez> a mi me gusta mas por aqui xD!
<Fernando_Giraldo> a mi también
<Fernando_Giraldo> ;)
<Fernando_Giraldo> bueno hasta mañana
<Fernando_Giraldo> toca dormir
<Fernando_Giraldo> feliz resto de semana
<CesarGomez> chao!
<Fernando_Giraldo> nos vemos en las urnas
<Fernando_Giraldo> hoho
<ofprieto> chaouu Fernando_Giraldo
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: urnas?
<IngForigua> de que me perdi?
<JHOSMAN> andresmujica-web y TOD@S
<JHOSMAN> http://glua.co/2012/conferencias
<andresmujica-web> si es lo que publico IngForigua
<Fernando_Giraldo> elección del concilio IngForigua n
<andresmujica-web> IngForigua: se perdio la discusión para el nuevo concilio
<andresmujica-web> casi nada!
<andresmujica-web> jhajajaj
<andresmujica-web> lista la polla
<andresmujica-web> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-co/+poll/concilio2012
<andresmujica-web> digo la encuesta
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<CesarGomez> lol
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> donde esta sergio?
<andresmujica-web> IngForigua: no vino :/ ?
<CesarGomez> jartando me imagino
<andresmujica-web> bueno chao
<andresmujica-web> nos vemos mañana
<andresmujica-web> ya publicque la encuesta y envie el correo
<spike_> bye andresmujica-web
<andresmujica-web> si nme quedo bien mañana a medio dia debe dejar votar
<andresmujica-web> si no es k la *****
<coco> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-10-18
<opp3> hola
<JORGE__> hola amigos necesito ayuda para asignar el tamaño de particion para instalar ubuntu
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-16
<infinito84> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-10-17
<jest> ola
<jest> hay alguien en linea
<Ubuntero|99483> Hola!
<julianarmando> Pense que habia reunion hoy xD
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, no?
<julianarmando> Ps no era a las 9?
<SergioMeneses> julianarmando, ni idea
<SergioMeneses> no llegaron xD
<julianarmando> xD yt creo que hace 8 dias tampoco
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-15
<linaporras> #action prueba
<linaporras> #startmeeting
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2014-10-16
<Prietog> Buenas noches a todos
<Prietog> Voy camino a casa
<Prietog> don forigua hola
<DonFori> Prietog: que mas compadre
<DonFori> bn o ke
<JoseLuisC> kiai
<DonFori> JoseLuisC: que se dice presi bn o ke
<JoseLuisC> Bien bien
<JoseLuisC> Se lleno el chuzo hoy
<Prietog> Bn llegando a casa
<Prietog> Voy en tintal
<CsarGomez> =D
<DonFori> CsarGomez: que mas bn o ke
<CsarGomez> DonFori o/
<CsarGomez> todo bien, tiempo sin venir o.O
<DonFori> CsarGomez: jejejeje que mas ex honorable miebro del concilio
<CsarGomez> jajajaja mk
<CsarGomez> bien parce trabajando =(, a ver si me pagan la mitad de una 15cena suya
<DonFori> jajajaja
<JoseLuisC> FCB paga bien mk
<CsarGomez> jajajajajajajajajjajj
<CsarGomez> pero llevando agua parce y hasta me caigo, porque mas amotriz pa donde =(
<linaporras> Buenas noches
<JoseLuisC> Na este moderador que nos conseguimos sigue en el bus
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<CsarGomez> lol
<JoseLuisC> Buenas noches linaporras
<jcqr123> buenas noches comunidad
<DonFori> CsarGomez: y su cloack
<CsarGomez> y mi que o.O?
<JoseLuisC> jcqr123, Como estas
<jcqr123> bien gracias
<DonFori> el que se gano por ser ubuntu memeber perrillo
<JoseLuisC> Prietog, pronunciate
<DonFori> Prietog: creo la reunion en el loco site
<DonFori> necesitamos muy activo
<linaporras> Tiene un problem con el usuario
<linaporras> Yo le cree la reu... pero creo q al fin no pudo agregar nasa
<DonFori> Sicas eso me dijo pero me toco trabajar y no lo pude hacer yo
<DonFori> mandanos el link lina porfa
<JHOSMAN> solo los del concilio pueden crear reuniones
<JHOSMAN> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-co/
<JHOSMAN> Me hacen ping cuando inice por favor, tengo otras cosas que atender
<DonFori> Prietog: me acordo a waseidel
<DonFori> jajajajajajaja
<linaporras> Voy
<linaporras> Loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/887/detail
<linaporras> Yap
<CsarGomez> DonFori: a mi nunca me lleo nada =(
<CsarGomez> llego*
<DonFori> JHOSMAN: que lio formaron en la lista con armando parece que no tienen memoria jejeje
<Prietog> Listo buenas noches a todos nuevamente
<DonFori> Pero bueno pa eso es esto
<DonFori> shhh
<linaporras> Quien es armando? Y d q hablan?
<DonFori> julian
<Prietog> Falta el guión más?
<linaporras> Ahhhhhh jajajaja
<BrayanBautista> Buenas noches a todos
<linaporras> Falta Same...
<Prietog> Alguien
<JoseLuisC> Prietog, chite con ese corrector automatico jajaja
<BartOC3> Buenas Noches
<Prietog> Ok le damos espera?
<linaporras> Jajajajaja
<JoseLuisC> Ya llame a meneses
<JoseLuisC> Pero creo que habiamos quedado que era hangout
<Prietog> Grrr estoy en el celu
<linaporras> Q alguien le avise pero toca comenzar.... ya hay quorum...
<linaporras> Ahi ta
<CsarGomez> BrayanBautista: 0/ bro gracias por el material, ahi envie un correo de vuelta
<linaporras> Welcome SaMe
<Prietog> Listo.  Recuerden que esta reunió  es de 90mi utos
<linaporras> Exacto.
<JHOSMAN> los temas no los veo en la agenda q dio lina
<Prietog> Porfavor respetar la palabra de quien la tenga
<linaporras> Nop tan... toca q alguien los pegue del pad. Xfa Fori o SaMe...
<Prietog> Disculpen el tema de la agenda hay un problema con mi usuario
<JoseLuisC> Prietog, preliminarmente definamos si al fin va ser hangout o irc
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> pase el link
<SergioMeneses> JoseLuisC, ++
<Prietog> Inicio el hangout?
<linaporras> Eso se votó hace ocho dias... y se quedó q en IRC
<linaporras> No?
<SergioMeneses> Prietog, por favor para hacer esto productivo
<DonFori> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/887/detail/
<DonFori> ya actualice algo
<DonFori> Agenda propuesta http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-co/887/detail/
<DonFori> au
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/cyZM8BrxU2
<DonFori> http://piratepad.net/cyZM8BrxU2 pueden revisar la agenda
<linaporras> xfa iniciar!
<Prietog> Ya estoy i imitando la llamada
<JHOSMAN> Prietog: Start!
<Prietog> Yaaa
<linaporras> Al fin va a ser x llamad
<linaporras> Pregunto de nuevo
<linaporras> no se habia votado irc la semana anterior?
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, es lo mejor. Si se voto pero se cambio
<linaporras> De ser llamada compartan el enlace al mail
<linaporras> De la lista
<jcqr123> mejor por irc
<JHOSMAN> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/gz6oscyekr2n2pgckziconvkyaa
<SergioMeneses> compartirlo aqui para q en la lista
<linaporras> Para q la comunidad sepa
<linaporras> Y cuándo se votó xq ni en la lista del conclio ni el acta esta
<JHOSMAN> (recuerden que hay q guardar log de lo q se hable)
<linaporras> La comunidad puede unirse si lo considera
<linaporras> de hecho hay invitación Publica
<linaporras> X eso mismo se debe publicar el link...
<SergioMeneses> claro claro si queda en el topic del canal se puede ver, el log pues no es tan necesario. Lo importante son los resultados que eso si se puede pasar por la lista
<SergioMeneses> Prietog, mande entonces eso por la lista. asi vamos adelantando
<SergioMeneses> por favor
<JHOSMAN> Recuerden que en Hangputs no se pueden tener mass de 10 personas
<Prietog> Ya mora el lonk
<Prietog> Ingresen porfavor
<SergioMeneses> listo ya estamos! :)
<DonFori> inviten
<DonFori> porfa
<linaporras> No se escucha
<linaporras> X lo menos yo no escucho nada
<SergioMeneses> lina su micro esta muteado
<Prietog> Mire el link
<Prietog> Lina te escucha. Os
<Prietog> Escuchamos eres la unica
<Prietog> Que no escuchas
<Prietog> Está fallando mucho el hangout con el audoo
<linaporras> Si
<linaporras> Jakajaja
<andresmujica> No entiendo porque hablan de hangout  si en los logs de la reunión pasada quedaron en otra cosa
<andresmujica> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/09/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<andresmujica> Esto es lo que dice SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> bueno son 3 , entonces cada 8 dias por irc
<andresmujica> en ese log después de la votación.
<linaporras> En eso se quedó no se q pasó
<IngForigua> oe
<IngForigua> volvi
<andresmujica> hola IngForigua
<IngForigua> andresmujica: que mas
<IngForigua> bien o ke
<CsarGomez> andresmujica: saludos 0/
<andresmujica> veo que se fueron a hangout para hacer la reunión, pero en la pasada habían acordado otra cosa….
<andresmujica> hola CsarGomez como vaS?
<CsarGomez> andresmujica: bien bien gracias y vos?
<IngForigua> mi procesador se va al 100 con hangout
<IngForigua> andresmujica: pues no se aca hay un desorden que jum
<andresmujica> CsarGomez:  super! :)
<linaporras> jummmm... aja como no
<andresmujica> aquí decidieron otra cosa :  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/10/09/%23ubuntu-co-meeting.html
<IngForigua> Sicas
<IngForigua> a mi tampoco me gusta el hangout
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  si en la reunión acordaron algo debería cumplirse, y oscar como moderador es el encargado de hacerlo cumplir…    No entiendo porque SergioMeneses plantea otra cosa.
<IngForigua> andresmujica: pos pana no se
<andresmujica> ok
<IngForigua> quiza por que hay mucha vaina que hablar
<IngForigua> igual yo max hablare 30 seg por intervencion
<andresmujica> y por eso lo más importante es que se hable en un medio que quede registrado.
<IngForigua> andresmujica: no peude entrar?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: +100000000
<IngForigua> Pero ... ash no se
<andresmujica> IngForigua:  prefiero que ud como miembro del nuevo concilio los haga entrar en razón.
<IngForigua> es que hace 8 dias me agarre por eso
<IngForigua> de verdad no quiero agarrarme con nadie mas
<IngForigua> Bart habla de educalibre
<andresmujica> ha IngForigua solo le gusta agarrarse con nosotros …  >:/
<IngForigua> estan preguntando por costos
<IngForigua> andresmujica: que vaaaaa
<IngForigua> uds no me quieren
<IngForigua> como le dije a linaporras hay mas del 90 % en vainas que estamos deacuerdo
<IngForigua> el conflicto esta en un 10 %
<IngForigua> linaporras: pregunta sobre como replicar el proyecto de educa libre sin generar costops
<IngForigua> voy a a intentar poner resumen
<IngForigua> pa que quede regitsrado algo
<IngForigua> bart habla de cuentas
<IngForigua> lina recomienda que no pase lo que paso en popyan
<IngForigua> jose pregunta como es el acercamiento con lso colegios
<IngForigua> bart responde como fue el proceso en ciudadela
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  ese no es el punto.
<IngForigua> BrayanBautista: JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> Señor
<BrayanBautista> señor
<JoseLuisC> yo sugeri que el video quedara grabado
<IngForigua> yo soy malo pal chuzografo
<JoseLuisC> per no quisieron
<SergioMeneses> cual punto don andresmujica ?
<IngForigua> la idea es que contemos que va pasando en el hangout
<IngForigua> Bartn enfatiza la calidad de educacion con software libre
<IngForigua> lina pregunta o sugiere algo como licenciar el proyecto de educalibre
<IngForigua> para que no hagan plagio
<IngForigua> Bart responde uco no es ente, es una comunidad
<IngForigua> oscar dice de como legalizar el proyecto y contesta que uco no tiene representacion legal para ello
<IngForigua> Tarea0: Aprobacion del proyecto educalibre
<JoseLuisC> entonces votamos ?
<JoseLuisC> o que ?
<IngForigua> nada no se supo
<JoseLuisC> IngForigua, en el pad
<JoseLuisC> prieto lo está llenando
<IngForigua> sicas ando llenado el pad y escibiendo aca lo que pasa
<JoseLuisC> no, aqui no
<JoseLuisC> mejor pad
<IngForigua> sicas ambos lado JoseLuisC
<IngForigua> Andres manifiesta su inconformismo por el cambio de reunion
<IngForigua> y manifiesta su inconformismo por como el concilio 2014-2016 aprueba los proyectos
<IngForigua> Andres manifiesta que integrantes del concilio anteriores tampoco hicieron entrega
<JoseLuisC> Y Diego tampoco
<JoseLuisC> jaja
<IngForigua> Cita como ejemplo a Forigua y a meneses
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua en ningun momento se habla de inconformismos andresmujica
<IngForigua> *Aclara
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: Aclara si o ke?
<IngForigua> andresmujica: cita ejemplos y da sus observaciones de como se estan generando conflictos
<JoseLuisC> hahahhahahahha
<IngForigua> andresmujica: da sus sugerencias de como se debe operar este concilio
<IngForigua> JoseLuisC: jajaja
<IngForigua> andresmujica: cita el correo de jhosman de las reglas del concilio
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: SI LO TIENE PEGUELO POR FAVOR
<IngForigua> que pena la mayus
<IngForigua> andresmujica: llama al respeto e invita a construir sobre lo contruido
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua: TODO de esta URL https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-co-concilio/msg04373.html
<IngForigua> bn gracias
<IngForigua> la idea es que me ayuden a crear un registro depronto olvido vaina so no las transcribo bien andresmujica BartOC3 BrayanBautista CsarGomez jcqr123 JHOSMAN JoseLuisC linaporras SergioMeneses
<BartOC3> andresmujica:  po
<IngForigua> Llegue tarde pero JHOSMAN habla de controlar todos los medios
<IngForigua> no se quienes o ke
<andresmujica> al contrario jajaajaja
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: dice que se quiere centralizar
<IngForigua> andresmujica: por eso ayudenemes
<IngForigua> es que un hangout me queda duro
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: dice que el concilio tiene determinadas tareas
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: manifiesta el retiro de los integrantes de
<IngForigua> del documeto de claves
<andresmujica> jhosman: como lo dice en las listas de correo lo que el concilio no debe controlar, ni generar restricciones sobre el manejo de los proyectos, le parecio de mal gusto lo que hico el concilio nuevo, al quitar las credenciales de todos los sitios, el sitio web necesita actualizaciones, manifiesta qye ya no tiene claves ssh del servidor
<IngForigua> andresmujica: gracias
<andresmujica> el concilio actual tiene acceso al ssh y cambio el registro, tiene acceso a twitter que no solo lo maneja JHOSMAN sino lo manejan varias personas, en cuanto al rol de facebook, pregunta si el concilio averiguo los roles existentes, indica que los miembros ya tienen permniso que la unica limitaicón que tiene es quitar permisos o agregar permisos a otros.
<andresmujica> que ya hay mas personas con acceso a la platafroma de facebook
<andresmujica> si el concilio requiere mas cambios a nivel estructural puede pedirlos para hacerlo.
<andresmujica> Algo que tambien molesto a JHOSMAN es que hayan dicho que facebook no es un tema de marketing, o un tema de dinero.
<IngForigua> andresmujica: gracias es que no peudo estar 100 % pendiente
<andresmujica> Se argumenta que la redes sociales es por donde entra la gente ya que esta no se encuentra por identica
<IngForigua> Jhosman habla de su gestion en redes sociales
<andresmujica> sobre el tema de la humanizacion maniiesta que ha pedido ayuda a la comuniodad y no al concilio para que le apoyen en la generacion de contenido y siempre dicen que si pero al final nada.
<andresmujica> por falta de tiempo indexo blogs de ubuntu hacia el facebook lo que genero de 2000 seguidores a 6000 seguidores hoy en dia
<andresmujica> entiende el tema de la humanizacion pero llama la atención en que el tema no es personal, esta haciendo su trabajo y no es algo personal sino que es el lider del proyecto
<linaporras> Pido la palabra
<andresmujica> el concilio nunca dialogo para retirar los permisos ni le informo a las personas encargadas
<IngForigua> linaporras: aca no estan diciendo nada
<andresmujica> sino que lo tomo por su lada
<andresmujica> linaporras:  estoy intentando transcribir lo que mas puedo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  toma la palabra
<IngForigua> Yo =
<IngForigua> Oscar recuerda el orden de la agenda
<CsarGomez> IngForigua: Yo no le puedo ayudar no estoy en el HangOut :)
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  habla que no tiene queja del manejo que se le ha dado a las redes sociales, habla que los errores que han habido son porque el tema es hecho por humanos y es normal
<IngForigua> CsarGomez: sicas que fail :(
<andresmujica> en cuanto al archivo de contraseñas SergioMeneses dice que hollman, julian y daniel se sacaron de esas contraseñas sin problema
<andresmujica> en cuanto al manejo del tema de redes sociales, SergioMeneses dice que le toco buscar con un montón de personas las contraseñas de podcasts, y todas las contraseñas son las mismas y no han cambiado
<andresmujica> JHOSMAN:  dice que por simple etica el no tiene contraseñas de nada por lo que no sabe las contraseñas actuales
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  dice que debería tener copia de las contraseñas
<andresmujica> según SergioMeneses no todo el mundo deben tener siempre acceso a las credenciales ya que hay personas para las que no es relevante
<andresmujica> el proyecto estaba desde antes de que JHOSMAN estuviera el proyecto existía, y SergioMeneses se lo entreog, julian alarcon fue quien lo hizo
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses:  dice que en los proyectos debe estar siempre alguien al lado del concilio
<andresmujica> que jhosman no debe tener acceso a otros recursos,
<IngForigua> lol perdio nacional
<andresmujica> linaporras:  indica que julianarmando no se puede unir
<andresmujica> al hangout
<andresmujica> linaporras:  plantea que si se pueden proponer modificaciones que le pregunten a la misma comunidad de facebook si le parece pertinente el contenido que se publica
<andresmujica> hacer polls para que la misma gente opine
<andresmujica> que se generen estrategias para generar mas alcance
<andresmujica> que se generen mas actividades
<andresmujica> en cuanto a redes y permisos
<andresmujica> concuerdo 100% con andresmujica y en algunas cosas con SergioMeneses
<andresmujica> la comunicacion es clave en este tema
<andresmujica> no puede pasar que en un día en dos años cambian ustedes y oscar es quien manejaba la pagina y no puiede ser que le quitamos el control de manera taxativa
<andresmujica> el dialogo es importanet
<andresmujica> y solicita que le compartan las contraseñas y le den acceso a linaporras
<JHOSMAN> yo tambien! o/
<andresmujica> la forma de comunicarse no es la correcta.
<linaporras> Yo soy parte del concilio... y dberia tener acceso
<IngForigua> andresmujica: no comparte algunas ideas de sergiomeneses y solicita acceso al archivo de contraseñas
<SergioMeneses> linaporras, ud tiene acceso al archivo
<JHOSMAN> Ahhh punto anterior, cuando se realizó cambio de concilio, no se socializó entre el concilio nuevo que es lo que se va a hacer?
<IngForigua> Oscar habla de unos roses, habla de unas maneras de expresarse de jhosman
<linaporras> Esta semana lo busqué... y nop ta... podrías verificar...
<IngForigua> andresmujica: hace la observacion que esto no es un tema personal y sugiere que se hablen entre ellos dos
<IngForigua> andresmujica: habla de redes sociales
<IngForigua> Oscar pregunta quien realizo lso cambios
<IngForigua> Oscar dice que se ataco el concilio
<IngForigua> Jhosman aclara de su mensaje de que no somos amigos
<IngForigua> Sergio habla y comparte la opinion de todos
<JHOSMAN> Yo no soy amigo de nadie dentro de la comunidad, pero si en la vida real, somos un equipo de trabajo ;)
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: dice que no se quiere votar a nadie, y aclara por que el cambio de la reunion, y comparte un link de como usar el bot https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Proyectos/SitioWeb/ubuntu-co-bot y els enseño como usar el bot
<IngForigua> a lina  y a jhsoman
<IngForigua> sergio dice que el bot necesita un servidor
<IngForigua> y sugiere que el bot debe ser operado por lina
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua: eso es falso
<IngForigua> sergio se cuestiona por que esos lios del bot si el aclaro todo
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: no debe operar nigun bot
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: ayudeme
<JHOSMAN> linaporras: debe solicitar un alopjamiento para el bot
<IngForigua> es que no tengo buen sonido
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN: gracias
<andresmujica> linaporras:  dice que deben tenerla en cuenta en lo que se discuta
<andresmujica> linaporras:  pregunta sobre que va a ocurrir con las reuniones sí se va a hacer por irc con el bot
<prietogz> Señor
<prietogz> Se borro el historial
<donfori> naaaaaaa
<donfori> pere
<donfori> tarea1: asigancion de permisos a personas que lo solicitaron
<donfori> Estan
<donfori> kiai
<donfori> Bueno
<donfori> yoooo
<linaporras> Hagalr
<JoseLuisC> hable ps
<JoseLuisC> ladre
<donfori> andresmujica: BartOC3 BrayanBautista jcqr123 JHOSMAN prietogz SergioMeneses
<donfori> jajaja
<donfori> peren
<BartOC3> Hable
<donfori> bueno yo he estado trabajando en un propuesta de manejo de redes sociales
<donfori> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nbLCkJ8vtFaz6FXCsuWf27lpmWit7YF7XDKnSkiqZ3Y/edit?usp=sharing
<donfori> Esto va ser presentado a la comunidad
<JoseLuisC> JHOSMAN, a mi me parecio curioso, que en un principio cuando tu eras el unico admin de fb, y los del concilio pedimos permisos, se los dio a lina, que no estaba pidiendo eso.
<JoseLuisC> como anotación no más
<donfori> JoseLuisC:
<JoseLuisC> que ome
<JoseLuisC> jajaja
<donfori> Yo me opongo a ser editor y me sumo a lo que dice JoseLuisC
<JoseLuisC> que cosa? jaja
<donfori> Los editores serán seleccionados a partir de convocatorias públicas y regionales con el fin de abarcar más noticias locales y regionales en colombia.
<donfori> JHOSMAN: pana son AMINISTRATIVOS
<donfori> Se va volver a hacer
<donfori> NO VAMOS A HACER ESTADISTICAS
<donfori> No lo voy hacer
<donfori> No somos empresa
<linaporras> Eso se debe votar
<linaporras> No es una decisión tuya
<donfori> Calro que si
<donfori> (22:31:58) donfori: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nbLCkJ8vtFaz6FXCsuWf27lpmWit7YF7XDKnSkiqZ3Y/edit?usp=sharing
<donfori> (22:32:39) donfori: Esto va ser presentado a la comunidad
<donfori> (22:31:58) donfori: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nbLCkJ8vtFaz6FXCsuWf27lpmWit7YF7XDKnSkiqZ3Y/edit?usp=sharing
<donfori> (22:32:39) donfori: Esto va ser presentado a la comunidad
<donfori> (22:31:58) donfori: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nbLCkJ8vtFaz6FXCsuWf27lpmWit7YF7XDKnSkiqZ3Y/edit?usp=sharing
<donfori> (22:32:39) donfori: Esto va ser presentado a la comunidad
<donfori> (22:31:58) donfori: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nbLCkJ8vtFaz6FXCsuWf27lpmWit7YF7XDKnSkiqZ3Y/edit?usp=sharing
<donfori> (22:32:39) donfori: Esto va ser presentado a la comunidad
<donfori> JHOSMAN: PANA adminstrativo al concilio
<linaporras> Me parece super
<andresmujica> Fori Ojo que lo que NO SE MIDE, NO SIRVE.... Las estadisticas son importantes fori
<donfori> (22:33:38) JoseLuisC: JHOSMAN, a mi me parecio curioso, que en un principio cuando tu eras el unico admin de fb, y los del concilio pedimos permisos, se los dio a lina, que no estaba pidiendo eso.
<donfori> (22:33:38) JoseLuisC: JHOSMAN, a mi me parecio curioso, que en un principio cuando tu eras el unico admin de fb, y los del concilio pedimos permisos, se los dio a lina, que no estaba pidiendo eso.
<donfori> (22:33:38) JoseLuisC: JHOSMAN, a mi me parecio curioso, que en un principio cuando tu eras el unico admin de fb, y los del concilio pedimos permisos, se los dio a lina, que no estaba pidiendo eso.
<donfori> Yo no quiero estadisticas somos comunidad pero yo aca no me mando solo
<JHOSMAN> aclaración donfori NO soy el unico Admin si requieren cambiar adicionar o quitar permisos a alguien lo hará Lina Porras o Yo
<donfori> JHOSMAN: pana
<JHOSMAN> Si no quieren estadísticas con que monstraran resutlados de impacto internacional?
<donfori> Por que solo uds 2
<donfori> JHOSMAN: prefiero mostrar trabajo a estaditicas
<JHOSMAN> el concilio No se debe hacer cargo del conciloi
<julianarmando> deben tener en cuenta que lo que estan haciendo con el proyecto de redes sociales va a repercutir en los otros proyectos y en los futuros proyectos, si el concilio va a meter la mano al 100% a los proyectos, de que sirve tener lideres de proyectos si nisiquiera van a ser consultados sobre las desiciones que se toman y se pasa por encima de ellos?
<andresmujica> julianarmando:  +1
<linaporras> +1;0
<donfori> venga yo creo que JHOSMAN tiene miedo a que el quiten el admin por mque su figuracion se va ver en riesgo :(
<linaporras> Yo creo q no requieren esos permisos para nada
<donfori> Webmaster en Ubuntu Colombia
<donfori> linaporras: si estamos hablando en esos terminos tu tampoco los deberia tener solo Jhosman
<linaporras> Creo q se debe fortalecer em tema del proyego
<donfori> dices que sos del coniclio sin voz ni voto
<linaporras> La unica razon x la q me los dio es x si ael le pasa algo
<linaporras> Yo no lo pedi y no voy a usar ese permiso
<linaporras> Y que quede piblico
<linaporras> Solo sera usado si jhosman tiene alguna calamidad...
<JHOSMAN> Cuando entrege el proyecto se delegará a quien quede a cadgo ;)
<donfori> Por eso que diferecia hay entre tu y oscar pro ejemplo
<linaporras> H no se
<linaporras> Prgubtele a jhos
<donfori> andresmujica: vaina que cagadota no poder hablar
<JHOSMAN> Envian la solicitud por un correo, es tan dificil?
<donfori> :(
<andresmujica> donfori:  no estoy de acuerdo con lo de figuración de JHOSMAN creo que lo esta juzgando.
<andresmujica> le garantizo que nadie afuera sabe quien es JHOSMAN
<andresmujica> saben de la comunidad
<linaporras> Xq a l no le interes
<julianarmando> Es algo incomodo eso de tener dos canales de reunion, texto por aca y audio por el otro lado... En adelante las reuniones van a seguir siendo por Google+?
<andresmujica> yo no veo que JHOSMAN se la pase diciendo que el hizo tal y tal cosa
<andresmujica> y de acuerdo - de nuevo - con julianarmando
<julianarmando> Solo queria decir que deberian empezar por el principio de las cosas, no ir apresurados de a 3 pasos haciendo todo, estructuren bien de ahora en adelante como van a ser los proyectos, que alcances van a tener los lideres de proyectos, como se va a manejar el tema, si no hay unos lineamientos claros sobre eso, este tema no se va a solucionar facil y seguiran habiendo problemas asi a futuro
<linaporras> Agree
<donfori> Pero el contacto tiene mas que el concilio?
<donfori> mas privilegios?
<donfori> no que no tenia voto veeeee
<JHOSMAN> Le cambiarían algo? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vSYbYxP7hTHn3x64Wpck8ulw9brWiKZ_urll_WCX5YY/viewform
<JHOSMAN> se requiere cambiar algo?
<donfori> Señores
<julianarmando> A mi me gusta como se ve la encuesta
<donfori> +0
<donfori> JHOSMAN: si la encuesta sale positiva se anula mi propuesta no?
<andresmujica> venga leyendo la propuesta de donfori no veo mucha diferencia con lo que ocurre hoy en día….
<donfori> por que yo peudo crear un bot que vote
<andresmujica> yo creo que la solución es mixta
<BartOC3> https://www.bigmarker.com/Albergar hasta 250 personas a la vez, con audio, video, presentación y uso compartido de pantalla sin descargas. Todo Record.
<linaporras> Jaja Diego... entonces si soy miembro de x proyecto... y tengo permisp... no puedo tenerlo xq soy miembro del conciloo y co tacto..
<linaporras> Super
<linaporras> Bart a la lista
<linaporras> Please
<linaporras> Siiii
<JHOSMAN> donfori: muy mal si hace eso crear bot q boten lastima q esto dee ser publico cualquiera fuera de launchpad podría botar
<linaporras> Mmm bueno el otro tema es q funcione en el celu
<BartOC3> linaporras:  a que lista?
<linaporras> A la del conciloo
<linaporras> Pa q voten
<donfori> JHOSMAN: que fin tiene esa encuesta
<donfori> No quiero
<linaporras> Q?
<linaporras> Y no tengo voto
<linaporras> Osea... Diego... reacciona... no me tengas envidia... tranquilo
<donfori> No digas cosas que yo no he dicho
<linaporras> Eso dices ala
<donfori> Eso es calumnia tal como digiste que queria matar a jhosman
<linaporras> Yo
<donfori> Sicas ahi tengo log
<andresmujica> i
<andresmujica> uich
<donfori> pero eso no importa
<linaporras> Tenlo fuertw..xq esta el contexto
<linaporras> Y eso es lo + importante
<donfori> Si pana corte el link
<donfori> la reunion
<donfori> Venga no entiendo el find e esa encuesta
<JHOSMAN> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vSYbYxP7hTHn3x64Wpck8ulw9brWiKZ_urll_WCX5YY/viewform
<donfori> (22:59:39) JHOSMAN: Le cambiarían algo? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vSYbYxP7hTHn3x64Wpck8ulw9brWiKZ_urll_WCX5YY/viewformç
<donfori> (22:59:39) JHOSMAN: Le cambiarían algo? https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1vSYbYxP7hTHn3x64Wpck8ulw9brWiKZ_urll_WCX5YY/viewform
<donfori> Yo no entiendo que fin tiene esa encuesta
<julianarmando> El fin de esa encuesta es muy claro y se explica a si misma, conocer la opinion de la comunidad frente a los contenidos que se le estan brindando a traves de las redes sociales!
<donfori> ahhhhh
<donfori> bn
<donfori> eselente
<donfori> Que va aca estoy firme
<donfori> ya escribi
<donfori> que la mande
<JHOSMAN> donfori: q dice? está bien?
<donfori> sicas
<JHOSMAN> donfori: tiene q cambiarle algo al fom?
<donfori> nocas
<JHOSMAN> ok
<JoseLuisC> +1
<donfori> venga
<linaporras> Listongos
<linaporras> Aprobado x los 5
<donfori> jaja
<donfori> el acta
<JoseLuisC> bueno me despido
<JoseLuisC> hasta luego
<donfori> #startmeeting
<donfori> chite
<linaporras> #endmeeting
<linaporras> #endforigua
<linaporras> Jajajaja
<donfori> Pat bateman with axe
<prietogz> Foriguatrollll
<prietogz> Buena noche a todos
<donfori> prietogz: kiai
<prietogz> Chiteee
<prietogz> Banner donfori
<donfori> cual banner?
<prietogz> Bann donfori
<prietogz> Grrr como se banea jajja
<donfori> jajajajajaja aca el poder lo tiene andresmujica
<donfori> jajajaja
<prietogz> Kick donfori
<prietogz> Éxi
<donfori>  /kick prietogz
<prietogz> Jajja
<prietogz> Chaoooo
<donfori> Nothing to do here
<AlanBell> meetingology: boo
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "boo" is not a valid command.
<AlanBell> o/ linaporras
<AlanBell> meetingology: say hi
<meetingology> AlanBell: Error: "say" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> Oh  AlanBell... your'e totally right
<linaporras> so maybe I dont know how to use it well
<AlanBell> heh, no problem
<AlanBell> o/
<linaporras> meetingology #startmeeting prueba
<meetingology> linaporras: Error: "#startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<linaporras> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Oct 16 12:06:36 2014 UTC.  The chair is linaporras. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<linaporras> #topic prueba
<linaporras> #meetingtopic prueba
<linaporras> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Thu Oct 16 12:08:30 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-co-meeting/2014/ubuntu-co-meeting.2014-10-16-12.06.moin.txt
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2015-10-12
<Ubuntero|60alex4> hola a alguien
<Ubuntero|60alex4> nesecito ayuda
